# Best 9mm SD Round?



## Jon54 (Feb 16, 2012)

Looking to add some SD ammo to my inventory. Recommendations on brand and bullet size?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

You should get many responses with a decent selection of loads in this category. In no particular order, I like the following;

o Gold Dot 124gr +P (53617)
o Federal HST 124gr +P
o Federal HST 147gr +P

I have two others which I would not be remiss about using, but they are not my primary choices. They are the Winchester Ranger 127gr +P+ (RA9TA) load and the Federal JHP 115gr +P+ BPLE load. Currently, the 9mm pistol I carry on and which is hidden in my home for use is loaded with the Gold Dot mentioned above.

I suggest that you do your own research, read tests (specifically LEO tests) and watch videos (tnoutdoors9 is an excellent source, EX: Speer Gold Dot 9mm 124 gr +P - YouTube). The general consensus is to select a load that will drive deep enough and not fragment in the body, has good controlled expansion, and can penetrate bone. This is a tall order for many 9mm expanding rounds and the best tend to be bonded or at least designed well enough to do what needs to be done.


----------

